# Instant messages



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Can I send an instant message to somebody from my iPad 2 to their cell phone and if they answer
will it come up on both my iPad and my iPhone ?

Thanks
Amy


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Only if the person you send to has an iPhone and is using iMessages. Regular text messaging will only go to your iPhone. In fact, you won't be able to send a message from your iPad to a non-iOS device because the iPad only has iMessages.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great info.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

oh, and iMessages do not have a character limit and can be received on Macs in the Messages app. You know when you are sending an iMessage instead of a SMS/text message on your iPhone because the "Send" button is blue (iMessage) instead of green (SMS).


----------

